# Using aerosol lacquer



## Twokamprs (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm a beginner woodworker, but all my projects so far have been finished with 2 or 3 coats of brush-on polyurethane. Someone told me to try aerosol lacquer on my next project for a variety of reasons. So, I did. I made sure the surface was smooth and clean, applied the stain, then sprayed on 4 coats of glossy Watco lacquer and finished with a coat of satin. I tried my best to apply as thin a coat as possible each time. I'm not totally happy with the results. I feel slightly rough spots on the finish. I contacted Watco for help. I was told that I probably held the can too far from the surface and the spray was drying before it hit the wood creating a rough surface. She suggested I steel wool the project with 0000 grade wool, then start over holding the can a little closer. Before I do this, does anyone have any other suggestions? I don't have a sprayer, so I'm stuck with aerosol spray.


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

I usually spray from about 12" away. The surface should look wet as you spray. Lacquer is a very fast drying finish and can partially dry as you spray if you are too far from the surface. Whenever possible, try to spray on a horizontal surface rather than vertical.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

I have very good results with Deft aerosol laquer from Lowes. They have sanding sealer, gloss, semi gloss, and satin. I have used their products for years with good results.


----------



## Alan Sweet (Aug 16, 2013)

*WRT to spray lacquer..*

I am interested in the performance of the spray lacquer on irregular surfaces. Will it dry faster enough not to pool up in areas. Like the recesses in gingerbread molding or decorative molding on a drawer. or in the recesses on an ornate wooden piece.

I have been thinking on trying Deft Clear Satin over a refinished piece which has lots of old ornate decorations. 

Your opinion?


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Spray the Deft lightly. It won't run and dries quickly.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Twokamprs said:


> I'm a beginner woodworker, but all my projects so far have been finished with 2 or 3 coats of brush-on polyurethane. Someone told me to try aerosol lacquer on my next project for a variety of reasons. So, I did. I made sure the surface was smooth and clean, applied the stain, then sprayed on 4 coats of glossy Watco lacquer and finished with a coat of satin. I tried my best to apply as thin a coat as possible each time. I'm not totally happy with the results. I feel slightly rough spots on the finish. I contacted Watco for help. I was told that I probably held the can too far from the surface and the spray was drying before it hit the wood creating a rough surface. She suggested I steel wool the project with 0000 grade wool, then start over holding the can a little closer. Before I do this, does anyone have any other suggestions? I don't have a sprayer, so I'm stuck with aerosol spray.


also spray a way from you like start in close than spray from you this way the over spray doesn't set on top of the wet serface you just sprayed, this probly is some of the ruffness you feal, i don't use steal wool at all, i sand in between coat's , with 400 grit, this is me , some will use different grit, been doing lacquer for yrs and no problum's here, of course i use a hvlp sprayer , also make sure that their is a wet coat layed down wait a couple min, between coat's, also i would use the sanding sealear first, if you didn't do that and sand than the wood will raise fuzz that is where you may get the little bump's ?? sanding sealer first sand than next coat, use what you are going to end up with , simi gloss or gloss , i don't mix gloss's, i don't like deft, it is to soft for me, thay may have change the form. used to be able to use finger nail and rub it off ?? may be better now ? good luck


----------



## Lilblee (Sep 5, 2013)

I sand and seal, sand 400 grit, spray 1st coat, sand 400, second coat sand 600 then final coat, hopefully lol. If something gets into the finish while it is still wet, wait till it dries then fix it. If you try to fix it while wet you will just make a big mess. For best results buy an HVLP

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Lilblee (Sep 5, 2013)

And the most important thing is. CLEAN YOUR SHOP WELL BEFORE FINISHING!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Joeb41 said:


> I have very good results with Deft aerosol laquer from Lowes. They have sanding sealer, gloss, semi gloss, and satin. I have used their products for years with good results.


I love that stuff.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------

